# www.fivetofive.de



## Tobias K. (29. Oktober 2004)

*Welchen Webhosting Service empfehlt/benutzt ihr?*

moin


Ja der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles.

Ich möchte 2 Domains, 1000MB Space, min. 1000MB Traffic, mehrere FTP Accounts und ne Verwaltungssoftware (z.B. Confixx 3) zur Verfügung haben


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

